# Larger Router Face Plate



## Reaper417 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey guys I have a question for you.I want to make a larger face plate for my router.Where could i get the screws foe it?Does somebody like home depot carry them or do I have to order them online?...Dave


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

You could try Home Depot or other big box stores…I've had success with Ace Hardware. The Ace in my hometown has a larger assortment of odd sized/thread bolts and screws than the box stores. Bring a screw from your router and stock face plate with you and they (Ace) are more than helpful finding the ones you want….


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

What router?
It helps to know the screw size too. If you're not sure, bring one of the existing screws to lowe's; they have a thread gauge to find out what you have. Once you find that it's a simple matter of getting longer screws.

Another option, learned from bill hylton, is to drill out and tap the existing holes for a different size. 1/4-20 is a good one to use or maybe 10-24 or 10-32.


----------

